# Calor Spain - Any hope at all?



## Baggins (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi everyone

Please forgive and Oldie Newbie for this; probably a perennial question already asked and answered a zillion times.  I’m 5 weeks into a potter through France/Spain and now Portugal and the inevitable has happened.  13Kg Calor has run dry leaving with a ‘dumpy’ propane and the dreaded 907 CampingGaz standby.

I know I should have opted for fitting a GasLo system but the uncertainty of being up to a long trip after so many years and the expense put me off (Wrong there on both counts!).

Hoping to stay away for at least another 6 weeks so:

(1)	Do any gas refill operations refill Calor in Portugal/Spain any more? – My route – such as it can be called a route – takes me down to Lisbon then across to Marseilles and hopefully glorious Florence.
(2)	It is possible/worth buying local 13Kg full cylinder and regulator?

Finally all compliments to the acclaimed All The Aires France & Spain/Portugal.  Many hundreds of pounds saved by these two little books.  I’ve just sent an addition to the Editors.  Figueira Da Foz, where I arrived last weekend, is a pleasant town and has just about the longest/widest beach I have seen.  And at the end of the beach a parking area capable of holding 100+ vans.  Only about 15 of us now but last weekend over 30 – only one British registered campervan so far though.

Anyhow thanks in advance for any advice on gas niggle.

BW


----------



## Belgian (Mar 19, 2009)

*Gas*

I know they can refill any gasbottle at the "Blue Elephant" stations in Portugal. They also have adapters for most european gas bottles.
There is e.g.(was ?) one in Villa Real Santo Antonio (Algarve, near Spain).
You could buy a local 'Repsol' gas bottle (monopoly in Spain and Portugal) but the legal paperwork (and time ?=Maňana)is simply not done (they have to control your system !). Best advice is to buy an empty bottle at a fleamarket (for about 10€) and have it filled up afterwards; (you should also have a proper adaptor ).
Myself I use the French 'Cube' (easy to change in France and most EU countries) and I always carry a small 'Camping Gaz' cylinder which I can put atop the Cube.
I always wondered why the EU cannot force the gas-companies to an uniform system in Europe ?


----------



## Baggins (Mar 19, 2009)

*Mine of information*

Yet againe a veritable mine of information Belgain.

Flea market great idea and will get a 'cube in due course.

Thanks again

BW


----------



## t&s (Mar 19, 2009)

the 907 is always a good stand by we carry 2 and always use them when for cooking all the time when abroad 
although they are not as easy to get refils as they used to be 
i contacted coleman for a list of supliers but as you would expect no answer at all 
they do have a website that lists all retailers if you know the area you intend to visit there web site is :http://www.campingaz.com/
but it appears to be closed may be they have gone bust


----------



## jjwagon (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Baggins... if you are still in Figueira da Foz and are up to a 50 kilometre drive (Ansiao) I have Portuguese Galp (propane) bottle (11k) and regulator you can borrow long term...

Blue Elephant at Villa Real (Algarve/Spanish border) definitely fills Calor propane bottles 'cos I just did so last weekend. While waiting my turn I saw a German registered van get his bottle filled too...


----------



## t&s (Mar 20, 2009)

are they on the web i tried searching and came up only with restraunts


----------



## DocHoliday (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't think the proper name is Blue Elephant - that's just a description of the sign outside. It's behind a car wash, just round the corner from Lidl in Vila Real (the Algarve one). He filled my Calor bottle on Monday.


----------



## t&s (Mar 20, 2009)

this one is for LEO  we need your help please ?
blue elephant or ???????????


----------



## jjwagon (Mar 21, 2009)

It is one the IP125 as you come out of Villa Real heading west towards Tavira.

It is a privately owned car wash and LPG station... there is the Blue Elephant sign up so I assume it is a "Blue Elephant" car wash (a franchise maybe?)

If you are driving from Spain on the highway you will have to turn off it towards Villa Real just after crossing the bridge into Portugal. Head into Villa Real and you come to a big(ish) roundabout were you turn right (west) for Tavira/Faro then on the right you see the Elephant sign...


----------



## Belgian (Mar 21, 2009)

t&s said:


> this one is for LEO  we need your help please ?
> blue elephant or ???????????


I don't know either what the real name is. But the sign is obviuous and you cannot miss it: a 'blue elephant'


----------



## Belgian (Mar 21, 2009)

*(blue) elephant*

Finally found it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g96wTLjSy4
only add the blue color


----------



## t&s (Mar 21, 2009)

Belgian said:


> Finally found it:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g96wTLjSy4
> only add the blue color





oh LEO you have come up TRUNKS again


----------



## t&s (Apr 20, 2009)

*back from our 4000 mile blue elephant hunt*

round the entire coast of portugal and spain weather reasonable but rain and wind in the costa brava area for the final 4 days 
so all calor users here is there web site i hope it is usefull spain and portugal
http://www.elefanteazul.com/
pictures and a run down on trip to follow


----------



## Baggins (Apr 26, 2009)

*belated thanks*



jjwagon said:


> Hi Baggins... if you are still in Figueira da Foz and are up to a 50 kilometre drive (Ansiao) I have Portuguese Galp (propane) bottle (11k) and regulator you can borrow long term...
> 
> Blue Elephant at Villa Real (Algarve/Spanish border) definitely fills Calor propane bottles 'cos I just did so last weekend. While waiting my turn I saw a German registered van get his bottle filled too...




Belated apologies and thanks for the kind offer jjwagon - and others -  Shortly after I posted my laptop crashed so did not get all the good advice offered.

Back in UK now after 7 weeks of great touring without mishap.

Spent just 10 euros on sites!  That was at the excellant Aire in Bairitz for 48 hours with elec on the only 2 days I encountered rain.

Thanks again all

BW


----------

